# Happy Labor Day



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just wanted to wish the GP family a Happy Labor Day and hope everyone is having a fun and safe holiday.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Likewise  its nice to not have to work and slack off for a change


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Likewise  its nice to not have to work and slack off for a change


O double that nice lazy day,.time to get dressed and go shopping


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Labor Day to all. What an awesome day, weather is nice and it hsn't hit 100 or above yet here.  Dogs got a bath, wooo hoooo. Drinkin before noon


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy Labor day everyone


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Happy Labor Day to all. What an awesome day, weather is nice and it hsn't hit 100 or above yet here.  Dogs got a bath, wooo hoooo. Drinkin before noon


must be nice... its has rained here all day  plus supposed to rain for along time aparently cause they are callin for flooding.. Happy Labor Day to yall too!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Was nice having the day off, but I'm gonna catch heck tomorrow at both jobs lol. Oh, well. Gotta pay to play, right!? Glad everyone's been enjoying their day.

ETA: Lol.. Jessie, you and I posted at the same time. Dang all this rain! I only went out to make a quick food run and take Trinity to her grandma's house to spend the night.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Was nice having the day off, but I'm gonna catch heck tomorrow at both jobs lol. Oh, well. Gotta pay to play, right!? Glad everyone's been enjoying their day.
> 
> ETA: Lol.. Jessie, you and I posted at the same time. Dang all this rain! I only went out to make a quick food run and take Trinity to her grandma's house to spend the night.


well i had to go grocery shoppin but luckily my cousin kept the kids so i didnt have to get them out in it.. i hate all this rain!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, that's good you didn't have to take the babies out in this weather. I actually had to put a jacket on myself and Trinity lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Well, that's good you didn't have to take the babies out in this weather. I actually had to put a jacket on myself and Trinity lol.


poor trinity  hope she doesnt get the runny nose again... cheyenne and dakota have it now


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nah, she'll be fine. Her grandma don't believe in using the air conditioner and I'm sure with this weather, she's got the heat on lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Jessie we need that rain we have 17,000 acres of land in different areas that is on fire right now, houses gone up in flames. SO yeah send that rain this way, I am however lovin the cooler weather


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been watching the news and saw the fires. Keeping you all in my thoughts. I'm loving the cooler weather too. Feels nice.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Jessie we need that rain we have 17,000 acres of land in different areas that is on fire right now, houses gone up in flames. SO yeah send that rain this way, I am however lovin the cooler weather


thats aweful... well i would definately send you all this rain if i could.. you better stay safe girl!!


----------

